# Water Droplets



## Davor (Feb 6, 2011)

This is my first time doing this. I had only my ceiling lights and my pop up flash with a home made defuser. 

Here are my results. obviously the biggest issue for me was the lighting and the focusing, im getting my sb800 this week so hopefully ill be able to improve the colors and lighting. 

No editing done


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you using slow sync flash ?


----------



## Davor (Feb 6, 2011)

no just normal i guess, and i suppressed it to maybe -7, it was difficult getting the droplets to freeze just because of my ambient lighting and the fact that the d90 only does 1/200 sync with the flash


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, you have a light trail going down from the droplet.
That means the flash fired .... and the shutter was still open to capture the light spots in the droplet as a slight trail ... so shutter speed was probably not 1/200s.

Keep shutter speed high and adjust the aperture to expose for ambient light.


----------



## Davor (Feb 6, 2011)

what would you recommend the setting to be, i think i used a high F stop (4.2 maybe) and im pretty sure it was 1/200 but i shut off my lights so the flash can freeze the drops. should i leave the ambient lights on


----------



## Natred (Feb 6, 2011)

wow- pretty good for your first time! I like the 1st and 3rd one the best. I have yet to capture water. I will one of these days.


----------



## Davor (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks guys, im planning to use my new flash today (sb800) and see what kind of results i will get, ill post as soon as im done.


----------

